# Menomonie



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello, Iwas wondering if any one here will be going to the wcwppc show in Menomonie on the 6th of october.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*What&where*

HI URICH11,What is the WCWPPC and where is MENOMONIE ? .GEORGE


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Well George, you would have to ask, and thus get my curiosity up.

Not so easy to find:

Menomonie, Dunn County, Wisconsin 

Red Cedar Racing Pigeon Club, Jim or Darline Thompson N 7495 535TH Street, Menomonie, WI 54751 (715)-235-3268

WCWPPC

*W*est *C*entral *W*isconsin *P*igeon *C*lub, Jim Thompson, N 7495 535th Street, Menomonie, Wisconsin 54751, (715) 235-3268

So, Urch11, I guess I won't be going there. A bit far from Cologne, Germany. I have been in Minnesota before, in 1963. Uncle-in-law had relatives there and in Walhalla ND, near Canadian border.

It's amazing what you can ind on the internet.

It's also amazing some of the things youu CAN'T find, even with a lot of hard work (a couple of old friends and classmates, for example. They must be avoiding me).

Larry


----------



## urch11 (Aug 11, 2007)

*reply*

The show is on the first saturday in october. its a poultry show with pigeons, chickens, and a few ducks. their is also a swap whier you can buy birds. Sometimes the quality is good sometime it isnt. I got reserve champ jouinor pigion last year. my grandpa judges the chickens. it's a real fun time!! entries are due on the 26th of this month. hope I can meet some one thier


----------

